# Best gfx for 10k ???



## FDS (Feb 15, 2013)

im really confused abt the gfx ... pls suggest me a good 1 ..

1.ZOTAC NVIDIA GTX 650 Ti 1GB 1 GB GDDR5 -- (10793 on flipkart).
2.ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 AMP! Edition 2 GB GDDR5 -- (10372 on flipkart).
3.MSI NVIDIA N650 PE 1GD5/OC 1 GB GDDR5 -- (9566 on flipkart)
4.MSI AMD R7770 Power Edition 1GD5/OC 1 GB GDDR5 -- (9475 on flipkart)
5.Sapphire AMD HD 7770 OC Edition 1 GB GDDR5 -- (9898 on flipkart)
6. OR any other gfx around 10k 

My config :

i5 3470
gigabyte b75
4gb ddr3 ram
750w psu
1tb hdd

want a gfx which can play like bf3, max payne3, gta4 etc on high settings ..


----------



## Myth (Feb 15, 2013)

Monitor resolution ?
What is this 750w psu ?

Stretch the budget and take a Sapphire 7850 2gb for around 13.5k


----------



## topgear (Feb 15, 2013)

get a HD7850 or the Zotac GTX 650 Ti if you don't want to spend more than 11k


----------



## FDS (Feb 15, 2013)

Myth said:


> Monitor resolution ?
> What is this 750w psu ?
> 
> Stretch the budget and take a Sapphire 7850 2gb for around 13.5k



monitor resolution - 1920 x 1080
750W SMPS

no i cant stretch the budget .. its 10k only


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 15, 2013)

what is the make and model of the smps
GTX 650ti is the best you can get for the budget, unless you can get a GTX 560 ti at that price (its old )


----------



## RON28 (Feb 15, 2013)

GTX 560ti is available for 8.5K in bazaar section.


----------



## FDS (Feb 15, 2013)

RON28 said:


> GTX 560ti is available for 8.5K in bazaar section.



is it better than 650ti ??? coz 650ti is new ...

and 560ti is out of my budget .. its arnd 14k


----------



## Myth (Feb 15, 2013)

FDS said:


> is it better than 650ti ??? coz 650ti is new ...
> 
> and 560ti is out of my budget .. its arnd 14k



I think he means a used one for 8.5k


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2013)

^^ yep 



FDS said:


> is it better than 650ti ??? coz 650ti is new ...
> 
> and 560ti is out of my budget .. its arnd 14k



even though 560 ti is older it performs better than GTX 650 Ti.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 16, 2013)

Get the GTX 560 Ti if you can grab one within your budget. GTX 650 Ti comes with a 128 Bit Memory bus resulting lower memory Bandwidth compared to GTX 560 Ti, having 256 bit memory bus. As a result, at 1080P when you use high amount of Anti-Aliasing and Anisotrophic Filtering, GTX 650 Ti gets bottle necked due to low memory bandwidth, resulting good amount of performance drop.


----------



## truegenius (Feb 17, 2013)

gtx650ti is best fit in your budget
*www.anandtech.com/show/6359/the-nvidia-geforce-gtx-650-ti-review/20
650ti is very overclock friendly too


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 17, 2013)

even the non ti version GTX 560 (non ti) is slightly better than gtx 650 ti but it doesnt have txaa support.. so its ur choice really..


----------



## FDS (Feb 17, 2013)

yes im also planning to buy gtx650ti ... i will not overclock it, as i dnt have any knowledge abt overclocking ..  
and how abt this card--ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 AMP! Edition 2 GB GDDR5 ??.. its also fitting my budget .. and its 2gb also .. some games requires gfx memory above 1 GB .. :/



truegenius said:


> gtx650ti is best fit in your budget
> *www.anandtech.com/show/6359/the-nvidia-geforce-gtx-650-ti-review/20
> 650ti is very overclock friendly too



yes im also planning to buy gtx650ti ... i will not overclock it, as i dnt have any knowledge abt overclocking ..
and how abt this card--ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 AMP! Edition 2 GB GDDR5 ??.. its also fitting my budget .. and its 2gb also .. some games requires gfx memory above 1 GB .. :/


----------



## Cilus (Feb 18, 2013)

Buddy, don't get tempted by the size of the Video memory offered by Graphics cards. GTX 650 Ti and GTX 650 are two complete different cards. GTX 650 is nothing but a overclocked GTX 640 and offers performance similar to the HD 7750 whereas GTX 650 Ti offers performance similar to HD 6870 and GTX 560 (non Ti) version. So no matter whether you add 2 GB or 4 GB Video ram to a GTX 650, it can't bit the 650 Ti because it isn't strong enough to use that much of Video Memory.


----------



## FDS (Feb 18, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, don't get tempted by the size of the Video memory offered by Graphics cards. GTX 650 Ti and GTX 650 are two complete different cards. GTX 650 is nothing but a overclocked GTX 640 and offers performance similar to the HD 7750 whereas GTX 650 Ti offers performance similar to HD 6870 and GTX 560 (non Ti) version. So no matter whether you add 2 GB or 4 GB Video ram to a GTX 650, it can't bit the 650 Ti because it isn't strong enough to use that much of Video Memory.



im getting 650ti 1GB for 9.8k and 650ti 2GB for 10.8k ... will there be any diff among these .. 1GB OR 2GB .. ?? which 1 shud i go for ??


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2013)

get the 1GB model. BTW, care to share the source of GTX 650 Ti 1GB (GDDR5 ?? ) at 9.8k and the manufacturer.


----------



## FDS (Feb 19, 2013)

topgear said:


> get the 1GB model. BTW, care to share the source of GTX 650 Ti 1GB (GDDR5 ?? ) at 9.8k and the manufacturer.


 
OK .. but wats the diff bw the 1GB and 2Gb model ... 
and , its ZOTAC nvidia GTX650 ti ... from cost to cost nehru place


----------



## Myth (Feb 19, 2013)

FDS said:


> OK .. *but wats the diff bw the 1GB and 2Gb model ... *
> and , its ZOTAC nvidia GTX650 ti ... from cost to cost nehru place



The performance for most games does not depend on the memory difference of 1gb.
Skyrim is among the exceptions to this.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 19, 2013)

FDS said:


> OK .. but wats the diff bw the 1GB and 2Gb model ...
> and , its ZOTAC nvidia GTX650 ti ... from cost to cost nehru place



For most of the games there is no difference at all. In very few games, like Farcry3 for example, extra VRAM will be of help.


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2013)

not sure if 650Ti is powerful enough to utilize al those 2GB vram and @ OP - thanks for the info.


----------



## truegenius (Mar 3, 2013)

surely you can choose 2GB 650ti as it only costs 1k more
some games need more vram like gta4 demands 1.5+GB vram @1080p , 100 distance and high texture

so go for it


----------



## guru_urug (Mar 3, 2013)

Get the 2GB one, the extra VRAM will come handy in future titles, especially with the new consoles coming out textures will get more heavy. The 650ti is no slouch it is comparable to the 560 non ti. I feel it will be able to utilize the extra 1GB especially with some overclock. Even with Crysis 3 2GB Cards are recommended. Its only 1k more. If you use the card for 2 years, its like Rs40 a month more.

Just a query to everyone here, wont the OP benefit from an AMD card? Since the new consoles are based on AMD APUs which outperform the Nvidia cards in compute performance, newer games will be utilizing compute. Maybe not this year but next year onwards?


----------



## rajnusker (Mar 3, 2013)

I suggest you look for 2nd hand deals. Look at bazaar section, there's a MSI GTX 570 for 11700 with 2+ years warranty. I don't see a point in buying a new GTX 650 Ti. Spend your money wisely.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 3, 2013)

I think there is Asus HD7770 2GB for around 10.5k and its newegg link is: ASUS HD7770-2GD5 Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition 2GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card - Newegg.com


----------



## topgear (Mar 4, 2013)

and what's the use of all those 2GB vram when HD7770 has only 128 bit memory bus and the gpu itself is not powerful enough to handle 2GB vram .. so if HD7770 then 1GB vram versions are more than enough.


----------

